

GMail adds automatic translation - mark_h
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/new-in-labs-automatic-message.html

======
mattyfo
My first thought was that great, now I can get spam in all kinds of languages

~~~
mahmud
When was the last time you had spam in your gmail _inbox_?

~~~
teej
Actually, my wife and I both got one yesterday.

